# Acanthogonathus francki care



## Redip Spider (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, I've had one of these for about 2 years now, it was originally sold to me as a "Costa Rican Tiger Rump."  After looking at some pictures I was pretty sure that it wasn't a Cyclosternum fasciatum, and began to suspect that it wasn't really a  tarantula.  A couple of days ago, through blind luck, I learned that it was in fact Acanthogonathus francki.

So, I was wondering if anyone could clue me as to how they should be properly kept.  I've searched around some, and can only come up with stuff in German.  It's about 3.5 inches.

Thanks.

Ash


----------



## pitbulllady (Apr 23, 2007)

Redip Spider said:


> Hi, I've had one of these for about 2 years now, it was originally sold to me as a "Costa Rican Tiger Rump."  After looking at some pictures I was pretty sure that it wasn't a Cyclosternum fasciatum, and began to suspect that it wasn't really a  tarantula.  A couple of days ago, through blind luck, I learned that it was in fact Acanthogonathus francki.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone could clue me as to how they should be properly kept.  I've searched around some, and can only come up with stuff in German.  It's about 3.5 inches.
> 
> ...


I care for mine as if she were a tarantula, a terrestrial/scrubland species.  She seems to definately prefer it to be dry in her enclosure.  She webs up her enclosure more than MOST tarantulas do(notice that I typed MOST with emphasis; obviously there are exceptions), but other than that, I treat her the same as I do my US _Aphonopelmas, Grammostolas,_ etc.  I've had her now for about three years, so if you've kept something for two-three years, and it's thriving, then you must be doing something right!

pitbulllady


----------



## Redip Spider (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, I figured that it couldn't be too far off since it's made it this far.  From what you say, I've been doing everything right.  

Serendipity I guess.

I would post a pic,  but I rarely see it.  Saw it a few weeks ago for about 3 min. and was thrilled.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Apr 23, 2007)

hey, they can be kept just like G. rosea, since they occur in the same area.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't believe it!:wall: Someone figured out on there own that its not a Theraphosid! 

-Sean


----------

